# callaway x hot Vs Rocketbladez



## craig_chesterfield (May 9, 2013)

Hi,

I will be ordering new irons very soon and am torn between the x hot and the rocketbladez. Would anyone be able to sway me either way?
I am also termpted to get a combo set in whichever I get mixed between the normal version in 5-7 and pro/tour in 8-pw. what are your thoughts on this?

Thanks guys!


----------



## duncan mackie (May 9, 2013)

craig_chesterfield said:



			I am also termpted to get a combo set in whichever I get mixed between the normal version in 5-7 and pro/tour in 8-pw. what are your thoughts on this?

Thanks guys!
		
Click to expand...

your choice between the two, I would buy whichever worked better for me!

to a degree both these sets are already a partial combi; again I would want to get the one I felt confident with through the range. If the Tour version looks right for you get it - if you find the increased offset and launch angle of the non-tour works best then it makes no sense to create a step point in your set when the manufacturer has effectively smoothed the whole set already for you.


----------



## craig_chesterfield (May 9, 2013)

Yeah you're probably right. I was tempted by this as the shorter irons look better in the pro/tour versions but longer irons are much more forgiving which is where I struggle!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 9, 2013)

I am looking at the X Hot pro and Rocketbladez Tour as I prefer the smaller head. I need to look into lofts and hit them again. I have a few others on the Homer hotlist too so getting it down to a final choice and then a custom fit is going to be a tricky old business


----------



## craig_chesterfield (May 9, 2013)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I am looking at the X Hot pro and Rocketbladez Tour as I prefer the smaller head. I need to look into lofts and hit them again. I have a few others on the Homer hotlist too so getting it down to a final choice and then a custom fit is going to be a tricky old business
		
Click to expand...

Yes it is tricky! I've had my custom fit with the my pro just need to sort which ones now!


----------



## In_The_Rough (May 9, 2013)

craig_chesterfield said:



			Yes it is tricky! I've had my custom fit with the my pro just need to sort which ones now!
		
Click to expand...

Another member from Chesterfield!! See you are a member at Matlock, nice track that played there a while back, very hilly in parts as you might expect. Would not fancy it in a stiff cold wind. Who you getting the clubs from mate is it Christian at Matlock or someone else


----------



## Oddsocks (May 9, 2013)

I've seen the blades tour and hot pros in the flesh, their pretty much identical, for me it wouldn't just be. Case of number on the monitor as their both effectively the same beast


----------



## craig_chesterfield (May 9, 2013)

In_The_Rough said:



			Another member from Chesterfield!! See you are a member at Matlock, nice track that played there a while back, very hilly in parts as you might expect. Would not fancy it in a stiff cold wind. Who you getting the clubs from mate is it Christian at Matlock or someone else
		
Click to expand...

Hi mate yes it's a tricky one in the breeze, which there seems to always be! Where you playing?! I've had my fitting at chesterfield golf club as I'm friends with the assistant pro. Just really unsure what to get now. Most money I've ever spent on clubs so wanna make sure they're right!


----------



## Oddsocks (May 9, 2013)

At 6.6 I wouldn't be looking and either of what you have considered, I'd be looking towards the new x forged


----------



## craig_chesterfield (May 9, 2013)

Oddsocks said:



			At 6.6 I wouldn't be looking and either of what you have considered, I'd be looking towards the new x forged
		
Click to expand...

I may be off 6.6 and I know what you're saying but I want to make the game easier!


----------



## In_The_Rough (May 9, 2013)

craig_chesterfield said:



			Hi mate yes it's a tricky one in the breeze, which there seems to always be! Where you playing?! I've had my fitting at chesterfield golf club as I'm friends with the assistant pro. Just really unsure what to get now. Most money I've ever spent on clubs so wanna make sure they're right!
		
Click to expand...

I am away at college at the moment in the NW but still live in Chesterfield, I reside on campus when at college you see, that is why I have 2 locations in my avatar. Shane at Walton is it who works in the shop with Mike and Enid


----------



## craig_chesterfield (May 9, 2013)

In_The_Rough said:



			I am away at college at the moment in the NW but still live in Chesterfield, I reside on campus when at college you see, that is why I have 2 locations in my avatar. Shane at Walton is it who works in the shop with Mike and Enid
		
Click to expand...

Yeah that's right it's Shane. Are you a member anywhere?


----------



## In_The_Rough (May 9, 2013)

craig_chesterfield said:



			Yeah that's right it's Shane. Are you a member anywhere?
		
Click to expand...

Not at the moment mate as I am based in 2 locations and travel around a lot with the course I am on. I worked at Wentworth last year for the BMW PGA Tournament which Luke Donald won. I also worked at the Dunhill links and the Castellon masters so it is not worth being a member anywhere as I just would not get my moneys worth. However it does enable to pay and play at a lot of other courses. Had a mare when I played Matlock by the way but I did birdie the final 2 holes.


----------



## craig_chesterfield (May 9, 2013)

In_The_Rough said:



			Not at the moment mate as I am based in 2 locations and travel around a lot with the course I am on. I worked at Wentworth last year for the BMW PGA Tournament which Luke Donald won. I also worked at the Dunhill links and the Castellon masters so it is not worth being a member anywhere as I just would not get my moneys worth. However it does enable to pay and play at a lot of other courses. Had a mare when I played Matlock by the way but I did birdie the final 2 holes.
		
Click to expand...

That job sounds amazing what do you do?! You've done well to birdie those 2!whats your preference of irons?


----------



## In_The_Rough (May 9, 2013)

craig_chesterfield said:



			That job sounds amazing what do you do?! You've done well to birdie those 2!whats your preference of irons?
		
Click to expand...

I am on a Golf Management/Performance course so it studies all aspects of the industry. So we get to work at various events all behind the ropes of course. Not got a preference as such but do like sleek looking kit which is why I play MP68,it was between those and the Titleist 712MB but got a better deal on the MP68 with them being an older model. If you do go down the blade route then when you are not playing great they will bite you but when you are playing well they are just amazing to use not as unforgiving though as some make out only when you get to the long irons does that really come into play


----------



## craig_chesterfield (May 9, 2013)

In_The_Rough said:



			I am on a Golf Management/Performance course so it studies all aspects of the industry. So we get to work at various events all behind the ropes of course. Not got a preference as such but do like sleek looking kit which is why I play MP68,it was between those and the Titleist 712MB but got a better deal on the MP68 with them being an older model. If you do go down the blade route then when you are not playing great they will bite you but when you are playing well they are just amazing to use not as unforgiving though as some make out only when you get to the long irons does that really come into play
		
Click to expand...

Yes thats why I was looking at going for some sort of combo! That sounds a great course.


----------



## DappaDonDave (May 9, 2013)

Why not ping?...cut out the BS marketing (well most of it)


----------



## In_The_Rough (May 9, 2013)

craig_chesterfield said:



			Yes thats why I was looking at going for some sort of combo! That sounds a great course.
		
Click to expand...

It is good mate yes. Year 2 is finished in a weeks time and then I have 1 more year to do and that is it. Got all the facilities on site as well like swing analysis,launch monitor,gym etc. Combo sets are good bit of forgiveness in the longer irons and control and accuracy in the shorter ones. Have you hit any Mizuno irons as they are great, not that fond of the Drivers and Woods but the irons are super


----------



## craig_chesterfield (May 10, 2013)

In_The_Rough said:



			It is good mate yes. Year 2 is finished in a weeks time and then I have 1 more year to do and that is it. Got all the facilities on site as well like swing analysis,launch monitor,gym etc. Combo sets are good bit of forgiveness in the longer irons and control and accuracy in the shorter ones. Have you hit any Mizuno irons as they are great, not that fond of the Drivers and Woods but the irons are super
		
Click to expand...

I've hit the jpx825 pro and that was quite good I found! I just can't make my mind up arrgghh!


----------



## In_The_Rough (May 10, 2013)

craig_chesterfield said:



			I've hit the jpx825 pro and that was quite good I found! I just can't make my mind up arrgghh!
		
Click to expand...

Not easy I know as there are so many good products out there. Just make a decision and stick with it.


----------

